# ماهو دور المهندس الصناعي في الاتصالات



## eng.industrial (18 سبتمبر 2006)

يشباب ساعدوني ايش دور المهندس الصناعي في شركات الاتصالات وشركات التي تبيع السنترالات والتليفونات


----------



## صناعة المعمار (18 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...t=%D4%D1%DF%C7%CA+%C7%E1%C7%CA%D5%C7%E1%C7%CA

على الرابط اعلاه تجد كل مهام المهندس الصناعي
ركز على دوره في: خدمات المستوى العام للشركات


----------



## eng.industrial (23 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير اخوي صناعة المعمار


----------

